# Question about beer from a kit.



## BMac (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey all, 
I recently bought a RJ Spagnols "The Brew House" beer kit. I only have one primary fermenter and its my understanding that it will foam up a lot when the yeast is added. My local brew shop told me to just add the wort it self and other additives, but no water for a day or so and to add the water to the 23L mark when the foaming comes down.

Is this an ok plan? Or should I look into something else? I don't want a huge overflow on the floor (Wasting beer is not good for mankind)

Thanks for any future suggestions

P.S. the beer kits is Light Canadian Lager style, has anyone ever tried it?


----------



## cpfan (Jul 23, 2010)

I recall the BH LCL as a bit light for my tastes, but OK, when I sampled some about 3 or 4years ago. Prefer the BH Mexican Cerveza or Pale Ale.

How big is the primary? Yes this kit foams up about 4-6 inches in the primaries that I use.

Steve


----------



## BMac (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replay Steve. I would estimate it to be about 30L capacity.
I was really thinking about getting the Cerveza but decided to go with the LCL as really like beers like Moosehead Light, Coors Light.

If it does foam up about 4-6 inches as you say, maybe filling it up to 20L would be ok. Would it really screw up the intended taste fermenting without the full amount of water?

Also the kit came with 2 silver packs (one small and one larger labeled Dextrose) The dextrose bag looks awful big to disolve in 250mL of water it claims. Is the small bag the pH adjuster to be added day 1?


----------



## cpfan (Jul 23, 2010)

BMac said:


> Also the kit came with 2 silver packs (one small and one larger labeled Dextrose) The dextrose bag looks awful big to disolve in 250mL of water it claims. Is the small bag the pH adjuster to be added day 1?


RJS is atrocious at labelling their packages. I have been complainig about the lack of label on the ph adjuster for at least 5 years.

Yes, the small package is the ph adjuster and should be added to the primary. The dextrose will dissolve nicely in a cup of boiling water (I've been doing it for about 10 years).

I don't know if a 30 litre primary is big enough. A friend and I did a Brewhouse Stout about 9 years ago in a smaller than usual primary (my usual is about 45 litres). A small amount overflowed. Fortunately it was in a bathtub rather than on a carpet. Don't recall the size of that primary for sure (it was my friend's), but would guess that it was 30 litres.

BMac: I'm guessing that you're a Canadian. Update your Location fiels in the Comtrol Panel, so that we have an idea where you live.

Steve


----------



## BMac (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm from Charlottetown PEI.
I could get a hold of another primary if need be and just divide everything exactly in half. Or I could just wing it and just not add all the water at once maybe to the 18-20L mark then add up to 23L when the foaming goes down. The price is right so even if its not perfect, live and learn.

Thanks again Steve. I have enjoyed reading your (and many other people here) posts in other areas on this forum. Very friendly and informative

Brad


----------



## Dugger (Jul 23, 2010)

I made the BH American Premium Lager last year in a 45 litre bucket and it actually foamed over in that, so you have to be careful. That's the only one I've made so far ( I have the Prairie wheat to do but haven't started yet) but I believe it depends on the kit as to how much it foams.
The dextrose pack is for bulk priming so it gets added when you're ready to bottle, if I recall correctly.
You might be wise to use two 30 litre buckets - mix everything first in one and then transfer half to the other one. Then combine them when you rack to your carboy.
Good luck.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 23, 2010)

Good job helping guys as its ben a long tme since Ive made one of those kits and wouldnt be of much help at all. This is what makes a forum great with so many people with a great knowledge.


----------



## BMac (Jul 23, 2010)

Agreed Wade. If one person doesn't know the answer it seams like 5 others do. I have been using my primary for wine, I'm hoping there will be no transfer of beer taste to my wine next time I use it. I'll have to pick up another primary for beer only (if I decide to continue with beer: I know i'll be doing lots more of wine tho)


----------



## cpfan (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow Dugger, I haven't seen that. When I ran a Ferment on Premises, I made a LOT of Brewhouse kits in 45 litre primariess. Best selling varieties were Mexican Cerveza and American Premium Lager. Don't remember any of them foaming up and touching the lid. That would be 9 1/2 inches of foam. I remember a few wines doing it, and a beer that was 'modified' for the customer, but no others.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Jul 23, 2010)

Cooler ferments will reduce the foam and there are agents you can add to redice he amount of foaming during fermentation or even during boil if you decide to start doing extract or partial mash kits.
\http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=7310


----------



## Dugger (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, Steve, I wasn't expecting that. It was my first BH kit and I was going to use a regular 30 litre bucket but the guy at LBHS warned me that some of the kits foamed quite a bit and he thought the AmPremLag was one of them. he even loaned me his 45 litre bucket to do it and I was glad he did. I watched the foam grow and grow and it just touched the lid and rolled a bit down the sides. Very messy to clean up! 
I've since got my own 45 litre bucket and use it for degassing my wine - it's great for that. I want to do another BH in it shortly but am concerned about using it for beer and then going back to wine. I'm thinking of using a plastic bag liner in the bucket for the beer - as long as it's sanitized I'm thinking it should be okay. Any thoughts on this?


----------

